# BEGINNER looking for help choosing some gear



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

I am looking for some advice in choosing some gear. I am a beginner at fly fishing, by beginner i mean BEGINNER!

i fooled with a fly rod quite a bit when i was a kid, i had one left to me by a friend who passed on when i was young. this man was an avid fly fisherman as well as a jam up fisherman all together. he taught my dad to fish when he was young and eventually taught me, but we never got around to learning how to fly fish. ultimately he left me his fly rod when he passed. i used it a bit on the lake at our deer lease and caught a few small bass and perch and as i recall i had a blast!!!! but at the time i was 15yrs old and other things took more priority. 

Here it is 17 yrs later and i want to do this, so i am asking for advice on what to get because the one that was left for me has been put away and kept for memories only. 

I am looking to buy quality gear, not cheap entry level. at the same time im not looking to buy the most expensive. something that will be good for saltwater and hold up to a redfish or trout. 

i guess what im looking for is...... if i were to show up to fish with you or a guide, when you saw my equipment you would think 'atleast he has good gear, now lets see if he can listen and take instruction?'.... lol.... i dont want to look like a fool right off the bat, and whatever i buy i would like it to last me a while

thanks for your help


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Check these out.

Previouly discussed on this site
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=389275

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=389275

8 wt rod reviews-
http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/8w...yProAxis.BVK.St.Croix.LegendElite.SageXi3.asp

That should get you started, the rod shoot out is a great piece of information.

Once you read through this you will probably have better feel for what you want and price you are willing to spend.


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Once that points you in the right direction for rods we can discuss reels. There is various opinions on them also. 

I think the 8 wt shootout writeup will point you too a very high quality well priced rod, probably the same one many people on here would recommend.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

all excellent leads.....personally I would start with a 5/6 weight, I find them much easier to handle than the little 1/2, 2/3, 3/4 weights, but they also wont wear your arm out casting all day like an 8 weight can plus you can throw all different sizes of flies with them.....bass pro carries some good quality economy rods as well if you would like to start there, their white river, Dogwood canyon series are all excellent rods...some of the stores also hold fly fishing classes to help teach you the ins and outs of casting the different sized rigs...hopes this helps!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Lil ole red, I automatically assumed you were talking about buying a outfit for saltwater fishing. After reading Team Gafftop's post I realized that. If you are looking for a freshwater oufit then the rod weight selection will be completely different. If you want a saltwater outfit, stick with an 8 wt., you can catch reds on a 6 wt but will struggle casting with our coastal wind.


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

Right on! Yeah I'm looking for saltwater for sure. Chasing redfish is my passion and I'm looking to take it to the next level! I read most of the shoot out article last night and intend on finishing it tonight. I believe next time I am around a bass pro or cabelas may e I can get some info from them as well. 

I really appreciate all the help guys


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO, the 9 wt is the best all around starter fly rod for the salt. 

It gives you so much flexibility both wind wise and fish wise. It will handle winds that the 8 wt will fight you on. You can take it salmon fishing, stealhead fishing,bonefishing, tarpon fishing (small ones), and permit fishing. I've caught all on the 9 wt and never had a problem....whereas on many trips to Mexico, never took the 8wt out of the case because of strong winds. 

TFO makes excellent value rods. They are the "best value" in my opinion. 

Don't waste money on a cheap reel...get a large arbor reel with a great drag system. In freshwater fishing, many times the reel is only there to hold the fly line, but in the salt it is your best tool in fighting some of the great species we have available. You will need the best drag system you can reasonably afford.


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

Well with some of yalls advice put together the some advice from the great people at "the tackle box" in Victoria, tx.. I have purchased my first rod and reel. 

It is made by temple fork outfitters... NTX 8/9 9' 4 piece. Came with a rod, reel, and leader.... The guys also fixed me up with a few of their favorite that would get me off to a good start. And all for around $260.00... Obviously I could have done better, but I believe this will be a good start and will be able to move up from here!

I'm pretty excited, and can't wait to get home this evening to start learning how to cast this thing!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like a great price on a great setup! Congrats on joining the obsession!


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

So I made it home and couldn't resist. I played with it for about an hour, then headed down to the creek that runs through the ranch. I caught two small bass 8"-9"!!!! What a good time. I'll figure out how to post a picture.

I manage to cast two nots in my leader lol. 

The casting is goin well considering... Getting about 20-30'... Any tips on getting a little more distance?

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Practice!

Learn how to tie your own leaders, they get expensive to buy.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

lil ole red said:


> Obviously I could have done better, but I believe this will be a good start and will be able to move up from here!


you cant run till after you learn to walk anyway, there's no need in buying a $600-$700 setup to start off with, an 8/9 is definitely the way to go for the salt, and it sounds like you got yourself a great setup! Congrats my friend!, see you on the water!


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

also, videos are a great way to learn casting techniques


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Look for vids on youtube by user "bumcast"....in my opinion, the best instructional vids out there. Look for "Essentials 1" and go from there....good stuff!

Here ya go....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good choice....and hope you get many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a Tibor reel, it was last longer than you!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Temple Fork, Lefty Kreh, what's not to like. Good job and good luck.


----------

